# Lloyd ate Leo's collar complete with metal name tag



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh dear.
I'm glad that Lloyd is ok.
I often wonder what the attraction is to metal and leather?
What a worry our little ones are!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh my! I am so glad your baby Lloyd is OK!!!
Goldens, especially pups, eat anything! I don't think he has Pica, but you do need to be vigilant and keep everything away from him!

and welcome to the forum!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Doug and Pammie! Yes, I am definitely watching him like a hawk since this incident. He is attracted to nearly everything on the ground, so it's more than a full time job.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Pfft I don't think it's pica either. It's called he is a golden puppy and they are walking stomachs that put everything in their mouths. As a pup Sadie who is now two loved eating socks a dirty panties. I Just keep everything up and taught her good leave it. I also always have hydrogen peroxide on hand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, so glad to hear that Lloyd is ok!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 

Pica? really? I would not put too much belief in that - puppies eat things, its what they do. I too have had metal name plates disappear and off to the vet we go...

Teaching Lloyd 'leave it', 'give' and 'Its Yer Choice' should all help when puppy antics get the best of him -- good luck and I am happy he is okay


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad Lloyd is OK - silly puppy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sure they are trying to throw you off the track of thinking they were negligent. My dog Raleigh once did that as a puppy with an epic sized bullfrog bc I was horriefied and chased him down- GULP. 

Hopefully, he is just being a goofball puppy.

I would work with him on lots of trading objects for a treat, and label it "give" do he has a rock solid understanding.

Is Lloyd Dobbler the main character in Say Anything? I love that movie. HeY Soulbrother Can I borrow a copy of your Hey Soul Classics?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One more thing- isnt pica the result of a nutritional deficiency or anemia as oftern as it is a mental disorder? I think the trainer watched one too many episodes of My Cat From Hell as they just did a study of Pica, stressing how rare it is.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had dogs swallow things they shouldn't. Usually when I was chasing them trying to get it away! I bet he just wanted to swallow the treat before the people caught him and took it away. I have to wonder if he would have still swallowed it if no one was chasing?

I agree, teach a good leave it and drop it. Kenzie has an obsession with the remote control and will snatch it if I leave it on the table unattended for a split second! I've learned that trying to take it away from her will just lead to a game of keep away (exactly what she wants). If I ignore her she'll lose interest in it pretty quickly or if I go to the fridge for some cheese, she will immediately abandon it and come get the cheese. The worst thing I can do is even acknowledge that she has it!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Ha! I'm so happy someone understands where his name came from! Yes, he is named after John Cusack's character in Say Anything. 

I've done a lot of reading on pica and don't believe he actually has this. As we know, goldens are mouthy dogs and explore their worlds with their mouths. He didn't swallow the collar/tag until he was being chased and it became a competition. He does like to put leaves, grass, paper... virtually anything on the ground in his mouth. However, I really don't think and hope he's no different than any other puppy.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

One last note, Lloyd and I went to puppy class today (first one since "the incident") and the trainer announced to the whole class that Lloyd has a mental disorder called pica and to please ensure all items are picked up off the floor. I was kind of annoyed by the announcement as you can imagine. After class, I had two other people come up to me to tell about friends' dogs or their former dogs that ate weird things, which made me feel a bit better. One dog ate an entire collar with a 6 foot leather leash attached. I think after this class ends, we'll find a new training center. I'd hate for Lloyd to get a complex from being labeled. Ha!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

lloyddobler said:


> One last note, Lloyd and I went to puppy class today (first one since "the incident") and the trainer announced to the whole class that Lloyd has a mental disorder called pica and to please ensure all items are picked up off the floor. I was kind of annoyed by the announcement as you can imagine. After class, I had two other people come up to me to tell about friends' dogs or their former dogs that ate weird things, which made me feel a bit better. One dog ate an entire collar with a 6 foot leather leash attached. I think after this class ends, we'll find a new training center. I'd hate for Lloyd to get a complex from being labeled. Ha!



What a horrible person. Sounds like the "trainer" wishes they were a vet


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

lloyddobler said:


> One last note, *Lloyd and I went to puppy class today (first one since "the incident") and the trainer announced to the whole class that Lloyd has a mental disorder called pica and to please ensure all items are picked up off the floor*. I was kind of annoyed by the announcement as you can imagine. After class, I had two other people come up to me to tell about friends' dogs or their former dogs that ate weird things, which made me feel a bit better. One dog ate an entire collar with a 6 foot leather leash attached. I think after this class ends, we'll find a new training center. I'd hate for Lloyd to get a complex from being labeled. Ha!


:doh: Really?? I'd be looking for a new training center as well.


----------



## kc0kfg (brian) (Mar 6, 2015)

*I am seeing im not alone,*

Prim loves to eat the colllar off Abby who is a bulldog/ boxer so much so I have replaced Abbys collar with a metal one, its funny people see her with the chain like collar on and act like she requires it, when its only on her due to the "cute one"


----------

